# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Μαδημένοι παπαγάλοι!

## mpikis

Για ακόμα μια φορά μαδιμένοι παπαγάλοι σε πετ σόπ!!!Ενας galah που τώρα ξεκίνησε να μαδιέται....2000 ευρώ και ένας plumheaded 150 ευρώ....Η ΤΙΜΗ????
Η ΤΙΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΕΦΤΕ....ΓΙΑΤΙ????
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΦΤΕΡΩΜΑ.......
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας

----------


## demis

Ξερω και εδω σε ενα πετσοπ το ιδιο γινεται με ενα κοκατου το εχουν 3 χρονια στο μαγαζι και οποιος δεν ξερει του λενε πως ειναι μηνων και δεν μιλαει ακομα. Επισεις το πουλι μαδιεται συνεχεια εδω και 3 χρονια μολις βγαζει τα πρωτα του πουπουλα τα ξεριζωνει  αμεσως. Και λενε οτι παιζει και τα βγαζει , αφου καταλαβαινουν οτι δεν  εχει παιχνιδια γιατι δεν του βαζουν μερικα ν χει να ασχολειται ο παπαγαλος? το κλουβι ειναι μικρο ακομα και για κοκατιλ. Αλλα τέτοιοι  τσιγκουνηδες που ειναι και φαι που του δινουν πολυ ειναι... και ρε παιδια απορω εκει στα πετσοπ ζουνε με τοσα προβληματα και αυξανωντε συνεχεια οι αρωστιες τους ομως ζουνε, εμεις αν τα παρουμε σπιτια μας σε αυτη την κατσταση και τους βαλουμε σε μεγαλο κλουβι με ολες  τις ανεσεις και με γιατρους και με τα ολα του σε λιγο καιρο θα πεθανει.

----------


## Niva2gr

Κι όμως Θέμη, δεν ζούνε. Ιδιαίτερα τα μικρά είδη τους πεθαίνουν συνέχεια. Απλώς εμείς δεν το βλέπουμε επειδή τα αντικαθιστούν. Όσο για τα μεγαλύτερα, ζούνε μερικές φορές καθαρά και μόνο απο τύχη.

----------


## Sunshine

Καλή δικαιολογία - πάντα κάτι θα βρουν και ο κόσμος θα το πιστέψει.....   :Mad0054:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Why Does My Heart Feel So Bad  *

----------


## demis

Επειδη σε αυτο το μαγαζι παω σχεδον καθε μερα για τροφες και αλλα απαραιτητα (οποιος εχει πολλα ζωακια θα με καταλαβει) αυτο το κοκατου ειναι εκει 3 χρονια κι ενα ρεντ ραμπεντ εναμιση χρονο σε αθλια κατασταση. τα μπατζυ τα αλλαζουν συχνα  αυτα που δεν πεθαινουν τα αφηνουν εκει μεχρι να πεθανουν. Μηπως οταν πεθαινουν τα ριχνουν σε αυτους που τους τα πουλανε και παιρνουν καμια αποζημιωση γι αυτο τους φερονται ετσι και τα αφηνουν να πεθανουν τοσο βαρβαρα?

----------


## Sunshine

Την περασμενη φωρα που πηγα σε ενα συγκεκριμένο pet shop στην οδος Αθηνάς, δίπλα στην πλατεία, που το εχει οπως φαίνεται μια Ασιατική γυναικά, ήθελα να δω τι κανει ενα double yellow headed αμαζονιο που εχουν εκει.  Ειναι πολη καλος και των ξηνω το κεφαλη και παιζουμε. Και αυτος ειναι σε ενα πολυ μικρο κλουβι, διπλα σε αλους μεγολους παπαγαλους σε χειρότερη κατάστασή (τα φτερά δεν λάμπουν, δεν εχουν παιχνίδια, ενα αλλο αμαζονιο δεν εχει ουτε ενα κλαδι να καθεται. Κάθεται πάνω σε ενα κομμάτι ειτε σκληρό ξύλο είτε πέτρα, δεν ειμαι σίγουρη, αλλα όταν ρώτησα γιατι μου ειπε επειδή τα μασαι και χαλάνε!!!! 

Τέλος πάντων αγόρασα ενα κλουβι εκει γιατι τα εχουν φτηνά, και με την ευκαιρία αγόρασα και δυο ξύλινα παιχνιδια, ενα για τον δικο μου αμαζονιο και το αλλο για το αμαζονιο στο μαγαζί και τους αναγκάσαν να το βάλουν μεσα στο κλουβι του.  Αυτοι μου είπαν οτι δεν του βάζουν παιχνιδια γιατη φοβάται αλλα επέμεινα και έκατσα εκει μεχρι να το κανουν και μεχρι να παίζει μαζι του. Αυτος χάρηκε παρα πολλή! Περίμενα να το δαγκώσει καλα καλα για να μην μπορούν να το βγάλουν και να το ξανα πουλήσουν.  Νομίζανε οτι εμαι τρελή για δέσιμο αλλα δεν με ενιαζει......

Θέμης, αφού εισαι πελάτης θα μπορούσες και εσύ να κανεις κατι παρομοίο για το παπαγαλο εκει !  :Happy0045:

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιδιά, το ξέρω οτι είναι δύσκολο, όμως σας παρακαλώ, αν έχετε άλλες επιλογές μην στηρίζετε με τα λεφτά σας αυτά τα βρωμερά κάτρα βασανιστηρίων! Με τα λεφτά που τους δίνετε τους βοηθάτε να βασανίζουν τα ζώα! Αν έχετε άλλες επιλογές καλύτερα είναι να πληρώνετε κάτι παραπάνω, ή να ταξιδεύετε λίγο παραπάνω, για να υποστηρίζετε μαγαζιά που πραγματικά αξίζουν αυτή την τιμή.

----------


## Sunshine

Για αυτο το λόγω θυμαμε κάποιος είχε προτείνει πρόσφατα να αρχίσουμε να φτιάξουμε μια λιστα απο τέτοια καταστήματα.  Εδω που μένω, στα βόρεια προάστια της Αθήνας, δεν ξερω κανενα μαγαζί με ζωα που τα φροντίζει καλα.  Το τρόφιμα και το αμμο για της γατες μου κτπ τα αγοραζω σε ενα μικρο μαγαζί της γειτονιάς μου που δεν εχει ζώα, να τον υποστηρίζω οικονομικά άλλα δεν εχει μεγάλα κλουβιά.....  Μήπως μπορούμε να ξανασκεπτόμαστε τη πιθανότητα για μια λίστα????????

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ συμφωνώ με τη Ρενάτε.Αφού έτσι και αλλιώς όλοι από πετ αγοράζουμε γιατί να μην πάω εκεί που πρέπει;Έτσι και αλλιώς υπάρχουν και πετ που σέβονται τον πελάτη αλλά και τα ζώα.Δεν θέλω να τα βάζω όλα στο ίδιο σακούλι.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

*μήπως να ξεκλειδώσει το θέμα που είχα ανοίξει να το συζητήσουμε εκεί???? για να βρούμε μια λύση. τι λένε οι mods?*

----------


## nuntius

Παιδιά, νομίζω πρέπει σε επίπεδο pm να διαμορφωθεί μια λίστα με Pet shops που ξέρουμε ότι έχουν καλά πράγματα σε καλές τιμές ή έστω μια αξιόλογη ποικιλία ή συγκεκριμένες μάρκες που μπορεί κάποιος να αναζητά σε κάποια προϊόντα... κ απλά θα βοηθήσουμε όλοι με τις γνώσεις μας για να το καταφέρουμε και να ψωνίζουμε από όσους το αξίζουν...

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω εχει γινει σαφες! ειναι αποφαση της διαχειρησης οτι δεν επιθυμουμε αναφορα επιχειρησεων δημοσια στο φορουμ.η θετικη αναφορα τους ειναι διαφημηση και η αρνητικη αναφορα τους ενεχει κινδυνους ακομα και αν ειναι δικαιη .οφειλουμε να διατηρησουμε το φορουμ ζωντανο οπως το θελετε και μεσα σε αυτα τα πλασια η αποφαση μας εδω και καιρο ειναι σαφης .οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη κανονων του φορουμ οταν υπαρχουν γινονται γνωστες αμεσα και ειναι αποτελεσμα υπευθυνης σκεψης και στασης μας για το καλο του φορουμ παντα!  

ας μιλησω και σαν απλο μελος .δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν βρεθει καποιος που εχει ασχημη εμπερια και τη συζηταει εδω μεσα οπως στο παρον ποστ ,δεν μπορει οποιος θελει να τον ρωτησει με πμ και να μαθει; αν καποιος ζητησει ενα καλο πετσοπ στην περιοχη του πρεπει να του σταλει μια λιστα απο την διαχειρηση; αν αυτη ειχε υποθετικα  δημιουργηθει υπευθυνα θα ειναι αποτελσμα προτασεων μελων που εδω εχουν σταθερη συμμετοχη ωστε να ειναι και εμπιστα στο τι λενε αφου ολοι θα ξερουμε πως σκεφτονται και τη θεση εχουν στο θεμα πτηνα σε βαθος χρονου.αν λοιπον τα μελη αυτα ειναι τα τακτικα εδω αν δουν σχετικο αιτημα,δεν θα βοηθησουν με πμ τον αιτων;

----------


## demis

Εγω εχω σταματησει εδω και πολυ καιρο να αγοραζω ζωα απο πετσοπ! τα ταλευταια ζωκια που πηρα απο κει ηταν κατι χρυσοψαρα για το ενυδρειο. Ελπιζω το κοκατιλακι που θα παρω να μη χρειαστει να το παρω απο πετσοπ μακαρι παναγια μου!

----------


## christos78

παιδια κ εγω μεσα ειμαι με τη λιστα μαγαζιων.

----------


## Sunshine

Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη. Είναι λεπτό το θέμα, δύσκολο να το χειριστεί... και να έκανες την προσπάθεια να ερευνήσεις τα pet shop με ζώα στην Ελλάδα, πιθανόν δεν θα έβρισκες κανένα κατάστημα που θα είχε τις προδιαγραφές του Greekbirdclub.... όπως πάντα, ας κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε μονή μας....για άλλη μια φόρα.

----------


## mpikis

εγώ από την αρχή ήμουν αντιθέτως με το να μην αναφέρονται τα μαγαζιά,...είμαι και σε φορουμ με ενυδρεία και το κάθε μαγαζί έβγαζε την νέα παρτίδα, τα ψάρια και άλλα παρεμφερεί... όλα τα μαγαζιά  ηταν προσεγμενα γιατι *προβάλλονταν*...οπότε καναμε και καλο στα μαγζια και καλο στα ζώα...είνια γελοιο να μη λέμε μαγαζια και εκτροφεις και όλοι να ξέρουν..τα πετ σοπ στην αθηνάς...το μεγαλο στη θεσσαλονική...οι απο εκτροφείς...δε ξέρω αλλα ολοι ξερουν αυτόν απο τη ρόδο και άλλους....
Η αποψη εγώ δεν αγοπραζω απο τα πέτ σοπ..συγκαταλεγεται στους λαικισμους....είνια σαν να λεμε..ΟΙ ΤΑΡΙΦΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟΙ.....ΕΧΩ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΤΑΞΙ.....

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> εγώ από την αρχή ήμουν αντιθέτως με το να μην αναφέρονται τα μαγαζιά,...είμαι και σε φορουμ με ενυδρεία και το κάθε μαγαζί έβγαζε την νέα παρτίδα, τα ψάρια και άλλα παρεμφερεί... όλα τα μαγαζιά  ηταν προσεγμενα γιατι *προβάλλονταν*...οπότε καναμε και καλο στα μαγζια και καλο στα ζώα...είνια γελοιο να μη λέμε μαγαζια και εκτροφεις και όλοι να ξέρουν..τα πετ σοπ στην αθηνάς...το μεγαλο στη θεσσαλονική...οι απο εκτροφείς...δε ξέρω αλλα ολοι ξερουν αυτόν απο τη ρόδο και άλλους....
> Η αποψη εγώ δεν αγοπραζω απο τα πέτ σοπ..συγκαταλεγεται στους λαικισμους....είνια σαν να λεμε..ΟΙ ΤΑΡΙΦΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟΙ.....ΕΧΩ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΤΑΞΙ.....



Αν και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτα που λες mpiki καταλαβαίνω εν μερη αυτα που λένε οι mods, μπορουν να βρουν τον μπελά τους αν υπάρξει αρνητική διαφήμιση ενός μαγαζιού (μηνύσεις κλπ.) γι'αύτο και δεν επιμένω..

----------


## mpikis

Υπαρχεί ειδικη κατηγορία που αναφέρεται στα μαγαζια... εκει θα μπαίνουν τα μαγαζια..θα κάνουν προφιλ σαν μαγαζια...εχω βρεθεί online σε αντιπαραθεση πελατη με μαγαζι..ο καθενας ελεγε την αποψη του..Δε ξέρω επακριβώς τα νομικα... αλλα μπορούν να βάλουν οι διαχειριστές μια φορμα που να αναφέρεται στο οτι μπορεί να υπαρξει και αρνητική διαφημιση και οι διαχειριστές δε φέρουν καμιά ευθύνη...ο , μαγαζάτορας θα κάνει αποδοχή τους ορούς...ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ..και είμαστε όλοι καλυμμένοι...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

ΑΑ εσύ μιλάς για τα ίδια τα μαγαζιά να προβάλλονται. εγώ έλεγα απλώς τα μέλη να προτείνουν κάποια από αυτά που θεωρούν καλά και οι υπόλοιποι θα πηγαίναμε θα βλέπαμε και θα κρίναμε. τεσπα δεν νομίζω να αλλάξουν αρχές οι υπεύθυνοι οπότε.......

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδια σκεφτειτε ομως το γεγονος οτι εσεις ολοι που θελετε τη λιστα το βλεπετε καλοπροαιρετα!Καποιος ομως μπορει να ερθει κ να πει οτι εγω κ η υπολοιπη διαχειριστικη ομαδα κανουμε διαφημιση κ πιθανον εχουμε χρηματικο οφελος απο τα καταστηματα αυτα!Εμεις δε θελουμε σε καμια περιπτωση να σχετιστουμε με κατι τετοιο!
Κ αυτο το λεω γιατι εχει συμβει στο παρελθον σε περιπτωση με εκτροφεα που θεωρησε οτι επιτρεπαμε να αναφερονται αλλοι εκτροφεις κ οχι ο ιδιος κ μας εκανε ολοκληρη φασαρια!Προφανως δεν ειναι ο μονος που μπορει να το δει ετσι κ να μας δημιουργησει προβληματα τωρα ή στο μελλον!
Οπως θα εχετε παρατηρησει το φορουμ δεν εχει κ δεν προκειται να αποκτησει διαφημισεις, ουτε καν της google!Ειναι μια αρχη που αποφασισαμε ολοι να τηρησουμε κ τα οποιαδηποτε εξοδα μπαινουν απο τη δικη μας τσεπη, δε θελουμε το φορουμ να ειναι ενα προιον εμπορικο!
Παρεμπιπτοντως αν καποιος θελει πληροφοριες για οτιδηποτε που ψαχνει σε πετ σοπ της Θεσ/νικης ας μου στειλει πμ κ θα του δωσω πληροφοριες!Τα εχω γυρισει (σχεδον) ολα κ νομιζω εχω αποκτησει μια σφαιρικη αποψη!!

----------


## jk21

νομιζω εχει γινει σαφες! ειτε ειναι λογικο να υπαρχουν εδω αναφορες εμπορικων επιχειρησεων ειτε οχι η αποφαση της διαχειρησης ειναι μια και οσο ειναι αυτη δεν εχει νοημα καθε συζητηση.καθε διαχειριστικη ομαδα ,ειτε φορουμ πτηνων ,ειτε ενυδριων ειτε οποιασδηποτε αλλης κατηγοριας φορουμ αποφασιζει να εχει για το δικο της φορουμ ενα προφιλ και για καθε φορουμ αυτο ειναι σεβαστο.εδω εχουμε αυτο το προφιλ και ειναι  αναποσπαστο  μερος του ευρυτερου προφιλ* ._*

----------


## xXx

Το θέμα αυτό είναι λήξαν και οι θέσεις μας σαφείς. Έχει συζητηθεί και πριν μέρες και γνωρίζετε όλοι και όλες τις αρχές του φόρουμ και των διαχειριστών του. Δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει δημόσια λίστα με μαγαζιά και ούτε θέμα στο οποίο θα μπορεί να γίνεται συζήτηση και ανοιχτά σχολιασμός πετ σοπ γιατί αυτό εγκυμονεί κινδύνους για το φόρουμ που όλοι φαντάζομαι αγαπάμε και δεν θέλουμε το κακό του.

----------


## Sunshine

> Παρεμπιπτοντως αν καποιος θελει πληροφοριες για οτιδηποτε που ψαχνει σε πετ σοπ της Θεσ/νικης ας μου στειλει πμ κ θα του δωσω πληροφοριες!Τα εχω γυρισει (σχεδον) ολα κ νομιζω εχω αποκτησει μια σφαιρικη αποψη!!


Βίκυ, ποιος μπορεί να μου στείλει πληροφορίες για την Αθήνα και Βόλος? Αν χρειάζεται, στείλε μου πμ.  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mpikis

Εχω σπουδάσει επικοινωνία... και οι εκφράσεις του στύλ "._" , τέλος με αυτό...., και αλλές παρεμφερείς εκφράσεις κατατάσσονται σε μια μορφή "περίεργης" επικοινωνίας... Οι περισσότεροι, παλιότεροι και νέοι φορουμίστες σεβόμαστε τις αρχές και τους κανόνες του φόρουμ...καταλαβαίνουμε το δύσκολο έργο των διαχειριστών, καταλαβαίνουμε το φόρτο και το κόστος της ενασχολήσεις με το φόρουμ αυτό...
Απλά σαν απλό μέλος του φόρουμ είπα την άποψη μου....στο χωριό μου λένε και μια άλλη έκφραση..λέγεται "τουμπεκί"... Αυτό θα κάνω λοιπόν... Εφόσον εγώ ξεκίνησα αυτό το θέμα και έχω το δικαίωμα να το κάνω... Επιθυμώ αυτό το θέμα να κλειδωθεί...

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου το θεμα της λιστας εχει ξανασυζητηθει και με τροπο πιστευω πιο επεξηγηματικο και χωρις τελειες και παυλες,προσπαθησαμε να εξηγησουμε καποια πραγματα.εδω μεσα σε ενα αλλο θεμα  ξανανοιξε .αν νομιζεις οτι το υφος μου ηταν λαθος και σε προσεβαλε ζητω συγνωμη γιατι δεν ειχα τετοιο στοχο αφου εκτιμω την συμμετοχη σου τοσο καιρο στην παρεα ! ομως για αλλη μια φορα ξεκαθαριζω οτι η αποφαση για το θεμα ειναι καθαρα της διαχειρησης (που ομως αυτια εχει και αν πρεπει να ακουσει τα μελη της το κανει ) .εφοσον ειπωθηκε οτι η αποφαση ειναι αυτη θελησα με το ._ να δειξω οτι η επιθυμια της ειναι να μην συνεχισθει μια συζητηση χωρις λογο.εξεφρασα την αποφαση   της διαχειρησης και οχι μονο την δικια μου.το θεμα εχει τεθει μεταξυ μας και η αποφαση ειναι αυτη.για το θεμα αυτο ή και για οποιαδηποτε αλλο κατι αλλαζει στο μελλον υπαρχει σχετικος χωρος ανακοινωσεων και καθε φορα σας ενημερωνουμε.


 σαν μελος της διαχειρησης εγω δεν εχω σκοπο να κλεισω το θεμα  (αν νομιζουν τα αλλα παιδια ας το κανουν) αφου δεν εχει γινει καμμια παραβιαση κανονων ,ουτε ειναι αγγελια που ικανοποιηθηκε .

----------


## Sunshine

Το θέμα ξεκίνησε με τους παπαγάλους στα πετ σοπ που βγάζουν τα φτερά τους λόγο βαρεμάρας και στενοχώρια.  Μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε με τους ιδιοκτήτες στα πετ σοπ που ψωνίζουμε με την προσπάθεια να βελτιώνουμε λίγο την κατάσταση?  Αν όχι να αποφεύγουμε να ψωνίζουμε εκεί. Εδω ενα παραδειγμα - macaw σε πετ σοπ της περιοχής μου - αποφεύγω να ψωνίζω εκει γιατί δεν θέλουν να κανουν αλλαγές.

----------

